# Marker Boards-- yes or no



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Much has been said about the use of reflective marker boards for outfits exceeding 12m whilst in Spain. I know the CC. had obtained conflicting info regarding the boards dimensions, but at the present have heard of no outcome.

Have any members first hand knowledge of the present situation. I intend to transit Spain early in December and would appreciate a conclusive answer,

Mark n Joan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

majo said:


> Much has been said about the use of reflective marker boards for outfits exceeding 12m whilst in Spain. I know the CC. had obtained conflicting info regarding the boards dimensions, but at the present have heard of no outcome.
> 
> Have any members first hand knowledge of the present situation. I intend to transit Spain early in December and would appreciate a conclusive answer,
> 
> Mark n Joan


All that I can say to you is make sure that you are legal as from my experience if you are not you may be nicked.  
When I was International trucking it was NOT a rare occasion to see the Guarda Civil have a car transporter pulled in at the side of the road with a measuring tape checking the overall length of the vehicle as they could put an extra couple of cars on by pulling out extension ramps a couple of feet for the back wheels to sit on. 

Especially on the N1


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I would agree Grath
Do what ever it takes not to no get pulled. It is cheaper to set it up here the markers can be blank number plates the yellow ones with and orange strip around the edge.
As close to the outside edges of the car/van as you can get. They can be horizontal/vertical and must not flap about.
This applies to anything that is over 12 meters even if it is only just.

Andy


----------

